# Employement Visa.... Sharjah



## Rosjo (Dec 31, 2015)

Hi All,

I got an employment offer from a company in Sharjah offering me 8,000 AED / Month including house, transport etc. I submitted all my documents to them on 14th December and they said they have started the visa process. Till date they are saying that they haven't got any approval from the labor. Is this normal ? How much time does this process takes in Sharjah ?. Also is 8000 AED enough for a bachelor with simple lifestyle in Sharjah?

Plz help need guidance. I am really worried

Thanks


----------

